# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  testing

## Maralunatic

Attachment 50777

----------


## Maralunatic

How do I turn my pictures so they're not sideways?

----------


## Rob

Please see the reply in the how to post pictures thread...

https://negril.com/forum/showthread....=post+pictures

----------


## Daydreamer

Just checking my new ticker

----------

